# Von mir gemachte Websites werden nie bei Suchmaschinen gelistet



## bwun (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo,
kann mir von Euch einer verraten, warum die Seiten http://www.deutsches-haus.info und http://www.mrsaxophone.de nie bei google etc. gelistet werden, obwohl ich sie z.T. eingetragen/vorgeschlagen habe?

Liegt es daran, dass der Text in jpgs integriert ist, Metatags habe ich ja rein gesetzt und bei anderen funktioniert das ja auch Laut Serverstatistik sind glaube ich auch Robots auf der Seite gewesen, wenn ich das richtig interpretiert habe.

Grüße

Bwun


----------



## pixelpupser (6. Oktober 2004)

Hallo zurück
bei google kostenlos gelistet heißt nicht, dass auch schnell gequotet! Soll das geschehen, mit google-garanie, kostet das entsprechend des Listenwunsches einiges!
Meines Wissens gehen Suchmaschine wenn möglich alle Seiten einer Website durch um nach Treffern für die eingegebenen Suchbegriffen zu suchen. Also alle Texte, Bildnamen (auch die können sinnvoll sein) title, eben alles.
Am erfolgreichsten sind dabei, so mein Wissensstand, Websites in Tabellenaufbau. Frames z.B. verhindern das "Durchsuchen", da die Suchmaschine in der index.htm "hängenbleibt".
Wenn du also deine Texte als .jpg eingebunden hast ist das das gleich.
Hoffe geholfen zu haben
MfG
Pixelpupser


----------



## pixelpupser (6. Oktober 2004)

... und beim kurzen anschauen deiner Sites ist mir bei deutsches-haus aufgefallen, dass deine Keywords nicht durch Kommata getrennt sind. Glaube aber nicht dass es daran liegt. Fiel mir halt nur auf.
Gruß
Pixelpupser


----------



## bwun (6. Oktober 2004)

Danke für deine Antwort,
was sollte ich jetzt tun? Was wäre, wenn ich einfach die Keywords irgendwo hinschreibe, als Beispiel in eine Javascript Variable? Könnte das helfen? Oder sollte ich besser die Keywords in weiß, ganz ganz ganz klein in den Hintergrund unter die Bilder schreiben?

gruß

bwun


----------



## bwun (6. Oktober 2004)

Oh, das mit den Kommatas muss ich wohl korrigieren, ich dachte da wären welche...


----------



## pixelpupser (6. Oktober 2004)

Hai,
das mit den ganz-ganz-ganz klein geschriebenen Wörten is ne Idee ;-)
Keine Ahnung ob das hilft, ist aber besser als nix oder komplett neu bauen.
http://www.raubfische.de/Links2.htm (Leistung kostet auch da was :-(
habe diesen Link eben gefunden, da steht ähnliches drin. Für schnelle und gute Plazierung mußt du bei den verschiedenen Anbietern entsprechend zahlen und das ist teuer!
Kostenlose Einträge garantieren keine gute Plazierung (unter den ersten 10-20) 
Man kann ja evt. andere, vielleicht günstigere Werbung für die Site vorziehen: z.B www-Werbung auf Auto, im Bekannten-Verwandten Kreis nachfragen, auf Visitenkarte hervorheben. Gibt bestimmt noch mehr Ideen für deine Kunden (?) 
Gruß 
Pixelpupser


----------



## Sven Mintel (7. Oktober 2004)

Um ins Ranking zu kommen, hast du ja mit den Links auf hier auf tutorials.de schon einen Schritt in die richtige Richtung getan:suspekt:...aaaaber...Google liest TEXT...Titel, Überschriften, Fliesstext, Links.....<meta>-Tags kannst du ziemlich vergessen....alles das hast du nicht in den Seiten....somit hat Google ni zu lesen/listen!

Bilder sind Google ziemlich egal(mal von der Bildersuche abgesehen )


----------



## Vaio82 (7. Oktober 2004)

Google.de... Weißt Du, ich habe selber große Schwierigkeiten gehabt, bei Google gelistet zu werden, da meine Seiten aus Datenbanken generiert werden.

Evtl. 

- Auf Deine Bilder verzichten und Text schreiben...?

- <!-- Kommentare mit Keywords, ggf. auch in weiß... -->

- Subdomains, die automatische Weiterleitungen beinhalten (per META-Refresh in HTML oder per Header-Location in PHP)

- Bei Google Anzeigen (Erscheinen Rechts neben den Suchergebnisse) schalten, somit könntest Du die Seite regional unter den Gastronomen listen.


----------



## redlama (7. Oktober 2004)

Es soll auch helfen, wenn man von den Unterseiten zurück auf die Startseite verlinkt.
Denn je öfter auf Deine Seiten verlinkt wird, desto besser wird das Ranking.

redlama


----------



## bwun (7. Oktober 2004)

VIelen Dank an alle hier, für die vielen guten Tipps! Kam erst jetzt wieder ins Netz...

Werde möglichst viel davon versuchen umzusetzen. Also die Seite neu machen werde ich wohl nicht, aber mit der Zwischenseite und automatischer Weiterleitung klingt für mich, was das Problem betrifft, am vielversprechensten. 

Beste Grüße aus Köln

Bwun


----------



## Vaio82 (7. Oktober 2004)

Viel Erfolg 

Schöne Grüße,
Claus


----------

